# Problema con Logo Soft Confort de Siemens en Linux



## AcoranTf (Abr 9, 2010)

Bueno queria preguntar si alguien trabaja o lo ha hecho con los automatas de la serie Logo de Siemens. Mi problema es que no me funciona el software en Linux. Tengo instalada la distribucion Guadalinex V6, basada en Ubuntu 9.04 y aunque el programa se instala correctamente y no sale ningun error, al ejecutarlo solo se ve el recuadro del programa pero totalmente vacio, o sea, no tiene menu, ni ningun otro contenido, por tanto es totalmente inoperativo.
¿Alguien sabe algo de este tema?

Saludos.


----------



## alfrepk62a4 (Abr 13, 2010)

Lamentablemente, Siemens no provee mucha ayuda a nosotros los usuarios de Linux. te recomiendo instales virtualbox, una aplicacion de maquina virtual con la cual puedes correr windows xp desde linux y crear una imagen ISO con el programa que utilices para programar. los resultados son realmente aceptables y asi programo Allen Bradley y Siemens S7-200 desde linux, ya que no he encontrado una mejor alternativa. Suerte


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 13, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta alfrep. En el caso del Logo, si que hay una version del software para Linux, pero me da el problema que comentaba. Aclarando mas, tengo la version 4 y la 6 del programa Logo Soft Confort y ambas se comportan distinto, pero ninguna funciona correctamente. La V4 aparentemente funciona bien, hasta que se intenta realizar una carga o guardar un proyecto, momento en que se bloquea y hay que reiniciar, por su parte la V6 como ya dije no sale nada en la pantalla del programa.
Actualmente utilizo un ordenador viejo en el que tengo instalado win xp, para esta y otras tareas que no se pueden realizar en Linux. Evidentemente no es la solucion ideal, pero ante la falta de soporte de los distintos fabricantes es una de las mejores alternativas. La que tu propones no es mala, pero prefiero no mezclar win y Linux, asi que seguire con mi sistema, aunque preferiria poder utilizarlo directamente en Linux.

Saludos.


----------



## extremo (May 25, 2010)

lo mas recomendable es que tengas el xp ahi te funciona bien


----------



## AcoranTf (May 26, 2010)

extremo dijo:


> lo mas recomendable es que tengas el xp ahi te funciona bien



Lo mas recomendable es que metas la cabeza bajo el agua, ahi no pasaras sed.
Desde luego vaya respuestas que hay que leer.


----------



## UtiBabi (Jun 10, 2011)

No se si has solucionado el problema, yo lo tengo instalado en ubuntu 10.04 64 bits sin problemas, comunicando con el cable usb-serial y todo.

Tengo paquete deb de la versión 6.1.12 si te interesa con ayuda para instalación y configuración, de todas formas comprueba que el entorno java esté correcto, recomiendo sun-java6-.... desde Synaptic y dependencias.

Hasta pronto....

Te recomiendo desinstales openjdk u otros entornos que no sean sun-java6-.... o similar.
Para comprobar que entorno y versión de java tienes teclea en cónsola java -version.


----------



## AcoranTf (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola UtiBabi, grcias por tu respuesta. No lo solucione y sigo igual que antes, o sea utilizandolo en win.
Probare de nuevo con lo que me dices a ver.

Saludos.


----------



## UtiBabi (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola AcoranTf, si quieres, puedo enviarte el paquete deb de instalación, lo puedes desinstalar desde el Synaptic si no te funcionase, pero el problema que yo encontré era por el entorno java, también recuerdo, que de una imagen ISO que descargué, copié directamente la carpeta del programa para Linux en la de usuario, y dando permisos de ejecución a los ejecutables me funcionó, después de eso decidí crearme el paquete de instalación, que lo he probado en varios equipos y ha funcionado a la perfección...


----------



## AcoranTf (Jun 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el ofrecimiento UtiBabi, ya te he enviado un mensaje personal con mi correo.
Cuando lo instale y prueba ya comentare resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## AcoranTf (Jun 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias UtiBaby, ya tengo el deb. En cuanto tenga un ratito desinstalo el java y lo instalo todo a ver si funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## bugchan (Jul 20, 2011)

hola UtiBaby, yo tambien ando queriendo utilizar el logo en mi lap con ubuntu. Estoy interesada en el paquete .deb del logo ya que la version que bajo de la pagina de siemens solo aparece la pantalla vacia. Tambièn queria saber si me podias asesorar sobre como desinstalar el java. puse el comando en la terminal y salio esto:

java version "1.6.0_22"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (6b22-1.10.2-0ubuntu1~11.04.1)
OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode, sharing)

pero al momento de buscar sun-java6- ya tenia instalado todos los que salen en el software center. Gracias


----------

